# My guppies won't leave my platy alone!!



## zombiefish610 (Feb 27, 2009)

My red wag platy is constantly being followed by my two guppies. It seems to be bothering the platy as well as me. Now the platy hides in the cave all day and only comes out to eat. I don't understand these guppies are ruthless. Why is this happening? Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## beachgurl1988 (Feb 27, 2009)

Do you have other Platy's as well? Maybe the guppies are ganging up on your platy b/c there is only one of him. They are schooling fish I believe. Even just adding 2 more platys to your tank may help. I have 3 Platys, 1 Betta and 3 Cherry Barbs in my tank along with a Pleco, and they all seem peaceful together. I do notice that they all tend to stick together though.


----------



## zombiefish610 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have one other platy and they don't bother it.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Are your guppies male? I'm not sure but I think guppies will cross breed with platies. If you have a female platy that may be why they're bothering it.


----------



## zombiefish610 (Feb 27, 2009)

jeaninel said:


> Are your guppies male? I'm not sure but I think guppies will cross breed with platies. If you have a female platy that may be why they're bothering it.


All three are male.:shock:


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

You could try removing the guppies for an hour or so. Meanwhile, redecorate the tank by adding or removing decor and generally moving everything around. Give the bullied platy time to swim around for a while and stake out his territory. Then, add the guppies back to the tank. They may think of themselves as newcomers and be less aggressive. Not guaranteed success, but something to try.


----------



## daquilajmd (Feb 18, 2009)

*platys male or female?*

How do you tell the male from the female platy? I think I have one of each but not sure.


----------



## daquilajmd (Feb 18, 2009)

*zebra fish*

Me again. I also have zebras (glo fish type). They are really neat! Anyway, how do you tell the males from the females? And are they live bearers? I'm kinda new to this. I think they are live bearers. I have several kinds of different fish in my 20 gal so I keep getting confused. LOL!


----------



## daquilajmd (Feb 18, 2009)

*do they eat their fry?*

One more question I forgot. The platy and the glo fish zebras. Will they eat their fry? Or will the other fish in the tank? I think I may have a pregnant platy.


----------

